# name my hamster (again)



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

she is white with a slightly light brown face


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Still didn't get the poll working?

Char
xxx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

think i got it this time..ish


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

I chose Blizzard


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I voted Tiger-Lily!  Lily for short??? It's cutttte!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Tiger Lily from me too


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I chose Blizzard


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Tiger Lily =]


----------



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

Tiger-lily


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

I did tiger lily but i like Crystal or snow drop or diamond also! lol


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

kellyrich said:


> I did tiger lily but i like Crystal or snow drop or diamond also! lol


I think Honey!!


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

Tiger Lily


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Tiger-Lily, lovely name


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Toffee or Fudge
suz x


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

i reckon tiger-lily , xx


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

I like Tiger Lily but I had to vote Guenevere didn't I


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Cloudia but i think Honey is a nice name also


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

I like "other" its unusual lol


----------



## chaza80 (Feb 17, 2009)

Blizzard, Lovely Name


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

gesic said:


> I like "other" its unusual lol


hahaahahahhahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ive run out of rep, but i promise i will give everyone a blob tomorrow!


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

I've voted, but it took me ages to decide - I think all of them are good uns!


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

I did Cloudia because she is like a little cloud....I love Tiger Lilys but I think she would need to be ginger for that - arent they orange? x


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

tiger-lily is from peter pan...she is the young native american girl...who gets captured  and saved 
and i thought i could shorten it to lily maybe and thats white 

thanks for voting everyone!!!  tiger lily is looking the fave at the moment!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I voted for tiger-lilly as well but also like Eirwen it means white snow


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

wooop wooooop welsh hahhaaaa i got a B gcse welsh!!!  are you welsh vixie?


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Tiger-Lilly i picked  good luck picking a name.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> wooop wooooop welsh hahhaaaa i got a B gcse welsh!!!  are you welsh vixie?


yes I'm from South Wales, but don't hold it against me   lol


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

oooo where abouts? ive got half of my family in chepstow...not much welsh spoken there though.. bangors very welsh though...


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

I voted for Tiger-lily..but i like Lily really...aww so cute name lilly the hamster sweet xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> oooo where abouts? ive got half of my family in chepstow...not much welsh spoken there though.. bangors very welsh though...


not that far from Cardiff, only ever driven through Bangor and thats because my mother got lost LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

i like Guinevere..and Tiger lily and shes lovely!

Sammy


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

i seee...i thought that was in the middle of wales for some reason? hmm you learn something new everyday...like i thought we still owned australia....but apparently we dont??? 
anyway...bangor is very boring, so its a good job you didnt stay long!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> i seee...i thought that was in the middle of wales for some reason? hmm you learn something new everyday...like i thought we still owned australia....but apparently we dont???
> anyway...bangor is very boring, so its a good job you didnt stay long!


I'm about and hour away from Cardiff but its all S. Wales 

haha well hopefully you will get used to it in time, I'm sure you will find some fun there somewhere even if it is the student bar lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

What about Myrtle or Misty?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

dont really like myrtle reminds me of the creepy girl from harry potter (i think) and charleys got a hammy called misty  thank you though!!!  im so excited i love polls!!!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Vixie said:


> I'm about and hour away from Cardiff but its all S. Wales
> 
> haha ell hopefully you will get used to it in time, I'm sure you will find some fun there somewhere even if it is the student bar lol


My family are about an hour away from Cardiff, so will i when i finally move lol


----------



## Sweetcheeks (Feb 18, 2009)

I vote Tiger-Lily xx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

TIGER-LILY
won by 54%  thanks everyone, ive ran out of rep..again, i wil get round to everyone 

YAY...named!


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> TIGER-LILY
> won by 54%  thanks everyone, ive ran out of rep..again, i wil get round to everyone
> 
> YAY...named!


Cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Marcia said:


> My family are about an hour away from Cardiff, so will i when i finally move lol


where are about you moving to? depending which direction from Cardiff you will be living you wont be that far from me then


----------

